# Fixture for HO Locomotive Wheel Cleaning



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

I've been using the wet paper towel method of cleaning locomotive wheels. Not totally satisfied with
the procedure since I can't tell if the wheels have been fully cleaned because I can't rotate them 
without running the motor. 

After some experimentation, I came up with the following fixture. A cradle holds the locomotive
upside down and a short section of track makes for a simple connector providing power to one 
of the trucks while a wet Q tip is held against the wheels of the other truck.












The above photo shows the parts required. 










A cradle is fabricated with two pieces of foam glued to a piece of plywood. A thin piece of foam is glued to 
the plywood to provide a cushion for the top of the locomotive as it is placed upside down. The two cutouts
in the foam are clearance for your fingers as you position the locomotive in the cradle.










The clip leads are attached to the layout track. The other end of the leads are attached to the short 
section of track. The track is held upside down on one of the trucks and the throttle is adjusted to have
the wheels rotate slowly. A Q tip with cleaner (I use mineral spirits) is applied to each wheel of the other
truck. It is easy to tell how clean the wheel is as the Q tip becomes black and the wheel becomes shiny. 
Repeat for the other truck.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great idea. I might have to rig up one of these. It sure would be a great time saver.


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

What keeps the rear truck from expelling that section of track when you apply power?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I believe you would have to hold it in place.


----------



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

I just hold it in place with one hand while cleaning the opposite truck with the other hand.


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I basically do the paper towel method with crc contact cleaner. If the wheels get super nasty I will flip it and clean the wheels with a plastic brush on low speed in my dremel while locomotive is running. It’s normally a used locomotive that will have wheels that nasty since I clean and lube all my locomotives about 3 times a year and clean my track with crc just about monthly


----------

